# Btcc - 29/09/2013



## DW Reporter (Sep 30, 2013)

What do you say when someone say's to you "would you like to come to the British Touring Car as our VIP guest" ? I did a sort of dance in front of my desk, I bit of a cheer and then said "love too thanks".

I didn't really know what to expect and didn't have any information other than to meet Jerry and Lesley Walsh owners of WRC - Wheel Repair Centre of Preston at Silverstone for 9am.

After a few calls / texts I made my way to the entrance to find them. I was chauffeur driven to the paddock in Jerry's Toyota Celica GT4 ST205 WRC in full Castrol colours that they had driven all the way from Preston in and they guys at Speedworks Motorsport had arranged for Jerry to be able to put it on display at the edge of the paddock.

We found our hospitality tent and WRC had a table reserved inside for their guests, the guys and girls of Speedworks really looked after us with breakfast, drinks all day, lunch was roast pork and cake in the afternoon. We had full access to the pits as well, around the cars and got taken to the grid to see the cars, take photos with the grid girls etc it was a very enjoyable experience.


IMG_2224 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_2171 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_2090 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_2012 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_1816 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_1813 by John Rampton, on Flickr


IMG_1841 by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great pics
Huge BTCC fan here


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Ace pics, such an accessible sport, and mega close racing.

Next weekends finale at Brands will be epic. 

Honda or MG??


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

CzechRich said:


> Ace pics, such an accessible sport, and mega close racing.
> 
> Next weekends finale at Brands will be epic.
> 
> Honda or MG??


I want it to be Honda, preferably Shedden but if not Neal. Deep down I reckon it's most likely to be Jordan barring any incidents of car failures.

That said, Neal hasn't been confirmed as even starting this weekend yet following the operation on his finger. Think they'll make a decision on Thursday.

By the way OP - I'm not at all jealous about your VIP day


----------



## DW Reporter (Sep 30, 2013)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I want it to be Honda, preferably Shedden but if not Neal. Deep down I reckon it's most likely to be Jordan barring any incidents of car failures.
> 
> That said, Neal hasn't been confirmed as even starting this weekend yet following the operation on his finger. Think they'll make a decision on Thursday.
> 
> By the way OP - I'm not at all jealous about your VIP day


It's alright, the trouble is the grid girls just don't leave you alone they all just want their photo taken with you and try and grab your bum...creeps !


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gutted for you.

Race 3 is about to start to finish the season.

I desperately want Shedden to keep the championship.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I want plato to win.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I want plato to win.


+1 for Plato.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i was there aswell i had hospitality tickets through autoglym with pirtek (andrew jordan all the way)


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad Plato didn't win, can't stand the man. Talented but very arrogant.

Fair play to Jordan he deserved the championship.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Wasn't a bad race in the end.
Shame the guy in the insignia didn't win. He had a cracking race


----------



## DW Reporter (Sep 30, 2013)

I just caught the last race, what a great finish to the season shame Plato seemed to be having problems with his car.


----------

